

Swedish Pirate Party Defends Role As Pirate Bay ISP  - cyphersanctus
http://torrentfreak.com/swedish-pirate-party-defends-role-as-pirate-bay-isp-121213/

======
belorn
It's the old discussion on how far Safe harbor and common carrier principles
should go. Today however, there are many contradicting exceptions, where for
example an ISP is seen as liable if their users infringes copyright or breaks
any defamation laws, but not spam, scams or network viruses. ISPs also modify
and change traffic (Traffic Shaping, DNS hijacking), but are not yet seen as
liable when that modification goes wrong and breaks stuff (Traffic Shaping) or
puts users at an increased security risk (DNS hijacking). Case in point, the
game League of Legends had a large portion of the Swedish gamers cut off for
about 2-3 months because of a broken Traffic Shaping rule, which meant that a
large portion of users didn't get the service they bought, and Riot Games lost
revenue.

Sure, the Pirate Party is testing the boundaries in this discussion, either
"winning" points for principle if they get ignored or winning media attention
if they get sued. But I for one welcome a more detailed look on safe harbor
and how liable ISPs should be. If ISPs are forced to be responsible for
anything bad going through their network (copyright infringement and
spam/scams alike), maybe they will put some more cash into lobbying against
being liable.

------
Nursie
I'm really amazed it's still up. Especially as we've heard about the likes of
newzbin and nzbmatrix shutting up shop in the last few weeks.

My only problem with the whole thing is that there's still no service, which
many people would gladly pay a subscription for, that can replace them.

Come on content industry, give us a decent streaming or download service that
releases tv and movies to the world at the same time they're released to the
US, and much of this would go away.

~~~
dasil003
And so would their most valuable revenue streams. Until more people cut the
cable there's just not going to be a way for any service to approach TPB's
breadth.

~~~
Nursie
True, but I don't think the content producers would have to go all the way to
that breadth of stuff...

I'm pretty sure there is a revenue stream to tap somewhere there. It's not
going be an easy one as the clientèle have become used to DRMless content with
no ads, for free and on demand, but it has to be there.

~~~
dasil003
Well there's iTunes and Netflix. Don't those count?

edit: sorry I looked back and realized you meant global day and date releases.
All the services want to provide that, but big content is not ready to play
ball on that unless you can make a commercial case for it—iTunes is still an
order of magnitude away, and Netflix is two orders of magnitude. But where it
gets interesting is Netflix getting into the production game, that's an
opportunity to route around the greed and jump start the inevitable future.
Big content is not stupid and they understand this is going to happen, but at
the same time they have no incentive to hasten their paycut.

